# Buddy the Feral Cat.



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/my-cat-from-****/videos/buddys-follow-up.htm

Many people come on CF wanting to help a feral. Here is a feel good, success story on Buddy the Cat from Jackson Gallaxy. 

the dog world has Cesar Milan. the cat world has jackson gallaxy! Thank god we finally have a real cat advocate for cats in the cat world. The plus is he understands TNR and ferals!


----------

